# Black skirt tetra help



## Nox (Feb 22, 2016)

My friend katelynn recently got some glofish (the black skirt tetra kind). She got them on a whim and didn't do any research about them :shock: . She has 2 ina 3.5 gallon with 2 blue mystery snails. I am watching them over spring break since she cant take them home with her, she lives on campus. As soon as she brought them over I put them in a spare 5.5 gallon I had and put their filter in it. The tank wasn't cycled but it looked so cramped in their little tank I couldn't help but to move them. She had 2 inches of marbles a stone thing and a decently large filter that took up most of the swimming space. They dart all over the tank or hid in the little plastic plants. I know they are a schooling fish and most suggest a 15-20 gallon tank, but i am wondering if i can gift her my 5.5 gallon and and maybe get her 2 more fish so that her fish are in more of a school. She keeps them on her desk and doesn't want to give up any more room. I would like to get her a 15 gallon tall but I haven't been able to find any. What is the best thing I should do. I almost don't want to give her back the fish because it didn't look like she had done a water change at all when i got it, and she has had them for a good month or so. and I know she hasn't been using water conditioner or a heater. I feel like as her friend it is my job to help her out


----------



## torileeann11 (Dec 17, 2015)

You are right Nox.

You could try and talk her into the ways of the betta. A 3.5 would be a nice size to keep one. You would know better how to approach her than me. My approach generally starts with "well if you want these fish to stay alive...."


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

You might try classifieds on this site and see if anyone comes up with anything that is in Toledo. There are 5 talls at Meijer but they are probably going to be about $30.00


----------



## Nox (Feb 22, 2016)

I brought it up to her and she admitted she wasn't keeping the fish as well as she should have been. it also turns out that her roommate who is aparently a fish expert because she has a 2 year old goldfish told her to only do water changes every 2 months. I informed her of how very wrong that was. we decided that I am going to get her a 5.5 gallon and when she comes back for fall semester we are going to go 50-50 on a 20 gallon for her fish. She doesn't have any room in her dorm right now and she is planning on getting a bigger dorm next year. I know it isn't the best for the fish, but i am hoping they can make it a bit longer ina smaller tank until we can get a bigger one


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

You might have to do 2 water changes a week instead of one.


----------

